# Trout lottery



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

You can check your results on the DNR website under manage your account. Unfortunately my kids did not win this year. Good luck to everyone else!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

ejsell said:


> Unfortunately my kids did not win this year.


 They should be certain to get in next year
Wife and I went two years ago and had a blast. It's fun but a long drive for me, I didn't apply this year but I'll definitely enter my granddaughter next season.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

We didn't enter last year but 2 of my kids won the year before and my oldest won the year before that. It was a blast and we ate a lot of trout for 2 years, lol.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

My dad, myself, wife, and our daughter have entered the last 4 years and have been unsuccessful so far. Maybe next year haha.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

fishdealer04 said:


> My dad, myself, wife, and our daughter have entered the last 4 years and have been unsuccessful so far. Maybe next year haha.


 I entered several times before I was drawn but it was worth it, you're due.
The odds for youth fishermen are pretty good, not so much for adults.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

garhtr said:


> I entered several times before I was drawn but it was worth it, you're due.
> The odds for youth fishermen are pretty good, not so much for adults.
> Good luck and good fishing !


Yeah I know the odds aren't great and I am ok with donating my $3 each year knowing its going back to the wildlife. My daughter is 14 so next year will be her last year I think as a youth to enter so fingers crossed she gets it next year.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

fishdealer04 said:


> I am ok with donating my $3 each year knowing its going back to the wildlife


 I'm the same way, I don't mind donating. My granddaughter will be 5 soon and I may put her name on the list next year. I brought her a cheap fly rod and we've had a pair of practice sessions on the ball field, she's catching on fast, probably be out fishing papa soon (I sure won't mind )
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

garhtr said:


> I'm the same way, I don't mind donating. My granddaughter will be 5 soon and I may put her name on the list next year. I brought her a cheap fly rod and we've had a pair of practice sessions on the ball field, she's catching on fast, probably be out fishing papa soon (I sure won't mind )
> Good luck and good fishing !


Mid summer they have another drawing for fly fishing that usually happens early September.
ODNR provides everything you need if you don't have fly fishing equipment they also have someone that will teach you the basics


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I got the old denial treatment again. Starting next year, my son will be getting entered into the lottery, so hopefully we can get him drawn to go up there.


----------

